# Fire Roll



## RBM (Feb 16, 2015)

For those of us that may need a quick fire with minimal materials and not a whole lot of energy. Cotton or any plant fibers + ashes (or char) + friction = fire. The combustible material is the fibers and the ash is a heat insulator holding the heat in once friction has heated it. Once exposed to air it combusts and a coal is formed. Without the insulator, its doubtful that the fibers could be compressed (rubbed against each other) enough to hold the heat. The action of the compressed fibers rubbing (friction) creates the heat. Pretty neat. Of course you first may need fire to get it unless some other source could be used for an insulator. The videos are of others, not my videos.

Using a paper towel.


Using dried Yucca fibers.


From one of the video descriptions of the boggycreekbeast channel.
"The origins of this method and all I could find was that a German survival expert, Rudiger Nehberg, wrote about it in his book. Apparently, prisoners of war used this method in concentration camps to light cigarettes. I believe this is called "wool skating" in Europe."

He has taken to calling the Fire Roll method the Rudiger method.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting for sure.....gonna have to try it.


----------



## RBM (Feb 17, 2015)

Cotton paper towels or plant fiber textiles (cloth) like flax or linen or other plant fibers must be used. Synthetics won't work.

It is my understanding that the plant fibers used must be strong enough to take the rolling pressure and the frictional heat so that is something to think about. Weaker plant fibers (like Poplar bark, drier lint, and grasses) probably won't withstand the pressure and heat before falling apart so experimentation for what does work is in order. It was stated that hemp and nettle would work without ashes.

Incidentally, "wool" from "wool skating" in European slang means cotton, not wool. Wool won't work from what I have read.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2015)

Very cool. Never heard of that before.


----------



## RBM (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I have to say that it has not worked for me yet. Maybe I'm not using "cotton" paper towels or wood ash (using charcoal ash) or maybe I'm just not holding my mouth right. I don't know. My rolls (used paper towels and Sida fibers) are just not heating up enough before crumbling and shredding to bits. I have rolled far more times with and without pressure than what is shown in the videos. I will keep working at it. Maybe it just takes practice and careful selection of materials.


----------



## james243 (Feb 25, 2015)

I tried once with charcoal ash as well with no success either. I did get a little warmth, but that was it.


----------



## RBM (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh yeah. It works. Cotton ball with the charcoal ash. Don't know why I didn't think of that before. Pretty cool. I did not apply much pressure. Mostly just rolling friction until the roll got really hot to the touch and it started to smell a bit. Awesome.


----------



## The Rodney (Feb 27, 2015)

that is utterly amazing can't wait to try


----------



## RBM (Feb 27, 2015)

Try is a good word for this method. I don't get it every time so I expect some failures. If I can heat up the roll enough so its hot to the touch it works. But it doesn't always get hot enough. If I roll too much and put too much pressure on it, it falls apart. Got to find that right speed and pressure so I need more practice.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 27, 2015)

That is a new one to me pretty cool Robert


----------



## RBM (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is the video of the Fire Roll. Did it in the Backyard. I am working on a wilderness version using only wilderness materials. I post it because like the firebow, it takes less effort. Of the friction fire methods (this being a relatively "new" one) this has to rank as the one that takes the least effort to find materials, construct an apparatus, and work to form a coal, even less than the firebow.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 3, 2015)

I only recently heard of this.  I have not succeeded yet, but came close with a cotton ball and char cloth.


----------



## RBM (Sep 3, 2015)

Like I said in the video it doesn't work every time. Keep at it and you will get it. Try to roll the cotton up tight and then compress the wad tightly before rolling.

I am working on a wilderness version. The wilderness fire roll challenge. Trying to use only wilderness materials. The hardest part is finding two flat and even surfaces to roll with. Then getting strong dry plant fibers and a dry catalyst to roll with.


----------

